# The vinyl came in - OHMNO Cherry Beast



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hand printed jackets by the band. Comes with MP3 download. 


















There will be more vids soon.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great artwork! Fun music! Vinyl! What the heck!! You guys are doing great.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Awesome!

Nathan


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks like the jacket was screen-printed -- so classic and retro!

Is the run only 100 copies? If so, please PM me with the buying process. I will soon be offline for the summer.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. @KapnKrunch - you have mail and yes, screen printed the hard way by us cuz what we could afford. And yes, just 100, cuz same .


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Not trying to spam, but I figure if I am actually trying to sell come of these then I better do it in the proper forum/section:

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/im-on-wax-who-wants-an-lp.237448/

Mods, if you feel the need you can delete this thread without me getting bothered about it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cool stuff !

Congrats !


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice work!
Is there a 'no-ship' option for purchasing the download (for those of us not vinyl-ready)?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Nice work!
> Is there a 'no-ship' option for purchasing the download (for those of us not vinyl-ready)?


Sorry missed that earlier, but better late than never - yeah digi DL avail here: ohmno.bandcamp.com

Also we just did a vid for one of the songs:


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sorry missed that earlier, but better late than never - yeah digi DL avail here: ohmno.bandcamp.com
> 
> Also we just did a vid for one of the songs:


I think the music overcame that evil guy but I'm not quite sure. Hafta watch again. Lotsa fun!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

You guys sound great! Nice work.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sorry missed that earlier, but better late than never - yeah digi DL avail here: ohmno.bandcamp.com


Done, thanks!
(had to use this link: OHMNO)


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey GG,

Which one is you in the vid ???

Cool vid !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks guys!



Frenchy99 said:


> Hey GG,
> 
> Which one is you in the vid ???
> 
> Cool vid !


I'm the drummer. Don't ban me - I do play guitar and bass too.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I'm the drummer. Don't ban me - I do play guitar and bass too.




I`ll forgive you since you also play bass


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey y'all - today is May Day and Bandcamp is waiving their fees on all purchases. If you were thinking to buy any music from anyone, today would be the best day to do that. 

Thanks to all who have already supported us/me previously. It helps to know that we are not releasing stuff into the void.


----------

